

ASAP Is Not A Deadline, ASAP Is An Excuse - bokmann
http://www.pbenson.net/2012/09/asap-is-not-a-deadline-asap-is-an-excuse/

======
ChuckMcM
People abuse the notion of course, sometimes it means "this is something we
didn't know we needed, and had we put it on the schedule we would have already
have done it." Sometimes it means, "some outside force is putting pressure on
the project so the timeline has shifted" and yes it can mean "I'm an idiot and
don't know how to communicate urgency."

I wonder what the context is for the writer where they have encountered it so
often, them mention IT but don't go into details.

------
ibsimpson
ASAP is equally rude and lazy. Define when you need something by and tell the
person why. Offer them the ability to agree to your request, or to politely
and promptly reject it, with reasons why.

ASAP is a warning flag. Avoid working with the ASAP brigade. If you must, then
educate them in the above.

Any other opinions/solutions?

~~~
bokmann
I actually think if not most, then at least many of those who use ASAP do it,
unknowing that it can be harmful. So yeah, people must be educated on this,
both those who need to get a task done and the one who is supposed to do it.

Did it myself until I realized that it was the reason I haven't yet completed
a task because all the other ones had a deadline.

Define "possible", it's quite a relative term.

------
forgotAgain
99 times out of a hundred ASAP = Idiot Alert

The hundredth time it's someones who's in a spot and needs some help.

You can immediately tell which category the request falls into by examining
who it's from. You don't need even need the added context of the message.

